# Quelqu'un a un ISO WINDOWS 10 1803 lite



## samsamm (18 Mai 2019)

bonjour a tous, la question est dans le sujet :

Je n'arrive pas trouver de ISO d un Windows 1803 Lite Version Windows 10.

Ca serait pour bootcamp sur Mac et directement ne pas avoir tous les logiciels et les trucs qui consomment beaucoup de ressources.

Merci


----------



## Madalvée (18 Mai 2019)

C'est un freeware ?


----------

